# Radioamatierisms >  Reģenerācīja radiotehnikā

## Ingus Siliņš

Labdien visiem, vai kāds no jums nezina, kā izveidot vienkāršu reģenetīvo AM, SSB, CW radiouztvērēju?
Lai gan personīgi esmu uzbūvējis šādu uztvērēju uz diferenciālā pastiprinātāja bāzes, ar lielu ieejas pretestību ( izmantoju 2N3819 lauktranzistorus ), un ir uztvērējam 11 diapazoni...
Būtu labi, ja zinātu jūsu variantus ( shēmas )
Te mani uztvērēji ( izskats )
http://foto.inbox.lv/ninni/salodetie-br ... 0-0634.jpg
( te parādīts viens, bet tur tālāk galerijā ir pārejie uztvērēji )

----------


## Didzis

Ineresant, kam Tev tādu uztvērēju ar septiņdesmit gadus vecu tehnoloģiju vajag? Reģeneratīvo uztvērēju ar SSB signāla demodulātoru, man liekas, ka nevar uztaisīt principā, bet varbūt arī kļūdos. Vismaz tad, kad reģeneratīvie uztvērēji bija populāru SSB nebija. Man ir diezgan daudz informācijas par reģeneratīvajie uztvērējiem, bet tie visi ir uz lampām un es pat nevarēju iedomāties, ka kāds par tiem interesējās.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Esmu personīgi uzbūvējis vairākus reģenetīvos radiouztvērējus, kas ir lēti, vienkārši, un galvenokārt var uztvert arī radioamatieru stacijas.
Uztvērēja galvenā sastāvdaļa ir reģenetīvs augstfrekvences pastiprinātājs - detektors, kas būtībā ir augstfrekvences ģenerators ar maināmu atgriezenisko saiti. Pozitīvā atgriezeniskā saite samazina svārstību kontūra zudumus un ievērojami paaugstina tā labumu ( selektivitāti ). uztvērējs ir jutigs. ( kontūra caurlaides josla ir regulējama un tā parasti ir 8 - 15kHz )
reģenetīvais radiouztvērējs var darboties arī kā sinhronais AM detektors.
Piemēram mans paštaisītais uztvērējs ( reģenetīvais ar lauktranzistoriem )
0,15 - 25MHz ( nepārtrauktais diapazons )
Sadalīts 11 diapazonos.
AM,CW,SSB modulācīju veida uztveršana.
augsta jutiba, selektivitāte, praktiski nav trokšņu....
piem. īsviļņu stacijas uztver ar dzidru skaņu ( līdzīgi kā FM rādio )
Ja kāds vēlas, varu aizsūtīt shēmu.

----------


## AntonsK

AOR AR-8000 Ebay-aa maksaa 100 latus.

Bet, ja tomeer gribi kjimereet, visa pasaule jau sen leito sintizatorus, un jau sen pat digitaalus.  35MHz var pat uz CPLD sintizet. Direct frequencie synthesis teu pat der.

A ja gribi uz tranjiem njemties -taisi PLLu pats  ::

----------


## AntonsK

PS, ja tu veeleis kautko nopietnu pasaakt, varu teu pa kluso iedot ieluureet kaadaa ruupnieciski razhota verkaj sheemaa, kas piem liidz dazheim GHz shancee  :: 

bet privaati un man jamaas uz papiira tikai.

----------


## Didzis

AntonsK, nejauc cipariskās lietas ar analogajiem uztvērējiem, kuriem Tavu sintezātoru vajag kā zaķim stopsignālu. Strādāt ar reģeneratīvo uztvērēju ir tiešām radioamatierisms, jo vienmēr liekas, ka ja pagriezīs vēl kādu kloķi, tad skaņu izdosies nedaudz uzlabot, bet tad noraujas ģenerācija un viss sākas no jauna. Visādā ziņā, grūti iemācit strādāt ar reģeneratīvo uztvērēju parastu radioklausītāju un tieši tādēļ superheterodīni noēda reģeneratīvos aparātus. Es gan domāju, ka vislabāk tādus verķus taisīt uz lampām, jo pusvadītāji tomēr atpaliek no lampām daudzos parametros. Tā pat visas spoles jātin ļoti tūpīgi ar speciālām metodēm un jāizmanto gaisa kondensātori. Faktiski nav iespējams izmantot modernus varikapus un mazas spoles ar ferrīta serdēm. Ingus, interesanti būtu redzēt shēmu pēc kuras Tu uztaisīji savu uztvērēju un vai tiešam ar to var dzirdēt SSB radioamatieru stacijas.

----------


## AntonsK

nuu, ok, es jau neko nesaku, fetishs ir atljauts ar likumu  :: 
gaisa kondensatori -ak jaa, ja var ieviest sheemaa ko nestabilu, tas tiaki padariis taas leitoshanu interesantaaku  :: 


nee, neuztverat manu mazo cinismu par apvainojumu, tas ir joks par teemu "lietderiigums".

----------


## zzz

Nu taa figuraali saliidzinaajumam. Uz darbu cilveeks parasti brauc ar automashiinu un tas ir baigi jauki aatri un efektiivi (videejos vilcienos, sastreegumus utml niekus nenjemot veeraa). However, briizhiem cilveeks liek sev virsuu mugursomu un dodas kaut kur vienkaarshi kaajaam, tuurisms saucas. Un laikam tak abi shie transporteeshanaas veidi kalpo dazhaadaam vajadziibaam un abi imejut tiesiibas uz pastaaveeshanu.

----------


## AntonsK

nu OK, ideja ir pienjemama, bet..
tikai ko tu izveeleesies -pauninju uz koka mietinja paar plecam, vai mugursomu ar blekja raami?

----------


## Didzis

AntonsK, es arī nekādā gadījumā nēsmu pret modernajām tehnoloģijām. Tās parasti dod lētāko rezultātu, bet diemžēl ne vienmēr pašu labāko. Tie paši ķīniešu rāčiņi par piecīti gabalā, stipri atpaliek gan skaņas kvalitātē, gan arī jūtībā no daudziem vecajiem lampu radiouztvērējiem, bet pēc savas klases tā pat ir "Tautas aparāti". Lai cik tas jocīgi arī neliktos, digitālās televizijas attēla kvalitāte dēļ  kompresijas atpaliek no analogās TV kvalitātes, bet kuru tas interesē, ja par vienu naudu pa vienu kanālu var raidīt piecas digitālās progtamas. Lampu zemfrekvences pastiprinātāji skan cilvēka ausij patīkamāk, bet mūsdienās maksā ļoti dārgi un jaunatne labāk klausās MP3 mūsiku uz Bum-Boxsiem, toties praktiski par velti. Tādus piemērus var atrast ļoti daudz. Faktiski reģeneratīvais uztvērējs ir luksus lieta un maksā baigo naudu. Saskaiti tā būvēšanā ieguldītās darba stundas un parēķini cik lielu naudu pa to laiku nopelna "santehniķis Vaņa" celtniecībā, bet radiolietas vienmēr ir bijuša daudz labāk apmaksātās. Vēl tāda rāčiņa būvēšanu var mūsdienas salīdzināt ar braukšanu uz moča. Mocis maksā daudz dārgāk par autiņu, uz tā braucot ir vai nu auksti vai karsti, mušas un putekļi skrien acīs, var viegli nokrist un sasisties, veinmēr speciāli jāģērbās, u.t.t. ,bet autobraucēji savos komfortablajos autiņos vienmēr noskatās uz motobraucējiem ar skaudību.

----------


## AntonsK

es gan uz shosejas garaam braucoshu moci pavadu ar domu "gada statistika +1", un nekaada skaudiiba tur nau, jo kastee pirms laika negribas  ::  

par paareejo - nu nee, nu man tas lampu maigais draivs neliekas patiikamaaks par tiiru soundu uz kautkaada normaala references pastuuzha un monitoriem..

nu nee, nu protams, ka var taisiit taisiishanas peec, bet nu neredzu jeegu no taa. tak nau tas verkjis jutiigaaks un kvalitatiivaaks par kautkaadiem AORiem..

un ja biedsr veel CW un SSB grib lietot, nu tak to ar regjeneraaciu nevar demoduleet itkaa..

----------


## Didzis

Par gaumi jau nav vērts strīdēties un būtībā es arī neēsmu pret jaunām tehnoloģijām(lampu pastiprinātāju gan klausos un ģitārist arī nespēlē uz D klases kombikiem, bet gan lampiniekiem).
Es gan nezinu, kas domāts ar vārdu  "AORiem'. Acīm redzot saīsinājums no angļu mēles, bet man vēl krievu laiku skola. Tas, ka radioaparāti uz augsta labuma kontūriem skan labāk par visiem modernajiem aparātiem ar keramiskajiem filtriem gan ir fakts. Rezonanses labās īpašības vēl neviens nav radiotehnikā atcēlis. Cita lieta, ka nav jau ko klausīties uz parastā rāčiņa. Isajos viļnos "naidnieka balsis" neko interesantu nestāsta, vidējos voiļņos radiostacijas pakāpeniski bankrotē, jo nevar samaksāt par elektrību priekš raidītāja. Visi tie ķīniešu datoru impulsu barošanas bloki ir šausmīgi piesārņojuši ēteru, jo ražotāji ekonomē uz traucējumu filtriem un normāli radio var paklausīties tikai tālu no pilsētas mežā būdiņā. Vot jautājums par SSB uztveršanu ar reģemeratīvo radioaparātu mani arī interesē. Teorija saka, ka tas nav iespējams. No otras puses reģenerātorā uz vienas lampas arī nav amplitūdas detektora , bet tas tomēr strādā uz lampas nelineraritātes rēķina.

----------


## AntonsK

ar AROiem domaats japaanju firmas AOR produkcija  :: 
tb radiouztveereeji lielaakoties, visaadi, speciaalizeeti, mazaakspecializeeti, platjoslas, etc...

nu padomju skola, ka uz lampas ar kontuuru labaaka kvalitaate, kaa uz kristaaleim, nau iisti korekta. padomju kristaals varbuut bija hrenovaaks par lampu no gandriiz jebkura aspekta, bet nu tomeer, tie laiki garaam  ::  

gaume - logichno, par to nestriidos arii es. prosta mans points ir taads, ka lampu pastuuzis overdraivo, tb viegli distortee, pavisma viegli, bet vislaik  ::  ja shis efekts kaada ausij liekas tiikam, luudzu, kaapeec ne. bet taa anu apstuuzha funkcija - draivot. pastuuzim jaabuut lineaaram. draivs var buut uz 2 diodeem, opinja piesaatinaajumaa, vai lampas, ja tas siltais fuuzis patiik. bet tas ir efekts. taa nau pastuuzha funkcija.
citiem vaardiem, no mana apsekta, tas saks, ja to nevar atsleegt, kad gribas clean soundu. bet nu ja vislaik gribas to vieglo draivu pa virsu un taa, nu luudzu, taapeec aju shos lampu verkjus veel tirgo.

----------


## Didzis

Tā nu vis nav, ka modernajos uztvērējos neizmanto rezonanses kontūrus. Jebkurā transīverī ieejas kontūri ir visai sarežģiti un pateicoties tiem ar transīveris var kautko uztvert trokšņainajā ēterā. Pamēģini paklausītie ēteri ar skaneri, kuram jūtība un joslas platums itkā tāds pats kā transīveram, bet ieejas signāls tiek padots pa tiešo uz ieejas jaucēju. Čiks vien no radio klausīšanās ar skaneri sanāks , jo tracējumi vienkārši pārslogo ieeju un tā vairs nav vecā krievu laiku skola, bet moderna tehnika. Tā gan ir taisnība, ka vecie laiki  neatgriezīsies un cilvēki neņemsies ar starpfrekvences rezonanses filtriem uz spolēm. Skatoties no mūsdienu viedokļa, reģeneratīvajiem uztvērējiem ir visai neslikti parametri, pie fantastiski vienkāršas shēmas, bet lietot to ir visai sarežģīti. Mani vairāk intetresē Ingusa modernie darinājumi tīri no "sportiskā viedokļa" un par SSB uztveršanu arī nav skaidrs.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> AOR AR-8000 Ebay-aa maksaa 100 latus.
> 
> Bet, ja tomeer gribi kjimereet, visa pasaule jau sen leito sintizatorus, un jau sen pat digitaalus.  35MHz var pat uz CPLD sintizet. Direct frequencie synthesis teu pat der.
> 
> A ja gribi uz tranjiem njemties -taisi PLLu pats


 Mīlais cilvēk, kā ar pliku frekveņču sintezatoru var filtrēt no ētera ārā radiostacijas?, un kā tās izdalīt no ētera trokšņiem, kuru spektrs nepārklājas ar raidstacījas spektru?

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Tā nu vis nav, ka modernajos uztvērējos neizmanto rezonanses kontūrus. Jebkurā transīverī ieejas kontūri ir visai sarežģiti un pateicoties tiem ar transīveris var kautko uztvert trokšņainajā ēterā. Pamēģini paklausītie ēteri ar skaneri, kuram jūtība un joslas platums itkā tāds pats kā transīveram, bet ieejas signāls tiek padots pa tiešo uz ieejas jaucēju. Čiks vien no radio klausīšanās ar skaneri sanāks , jo tracējumi vienkārši pārslogo ieeju un tā vairs nav vecā krievu laiku skola, bet moderna tehnika. Tā gan ir taisnība, ka vecie laiki  neatgriezīsies un cilvēki neņemsies ar starpfrekvences rezonanses filtriem uz spolēm. Skatoties no mūsdienu viedokļa, reģeneratīvajiem uztvērējiem ir visai neslikti parametri, pie fantastiski vienkāršas shēmas, bet lietot to ir visai sarežģīti. Mani vairāk intetresē Ingusa modernie darinājumi tīri no "sportiskā viedokļa" un par SSB uztveršanu arī nav skaidrs.


 1. Transīvers ir ļoti dārgs
2. Parādi man transīveru, kam var mainīt starpfrekvences filtru caurlaides joslu no 1000 - 15000Hz ?
3. Transīvers ar 3 starpfrekvencēm izklausās kruti un moderni, bet kad tu iedziļinies visā tā darbības principā, atklāji, ka tā bez maz vai ir parodija...
Iedomājies tikai, uz 1. frekvences parveidotāju nokļūt viss 0 - 30 MHz AF signāls un tai skaitā trokšņi... un trokšņiem tikai to vien vajag, lai izietu cauri kādai nelineārai ķēdei ( frekveņču pārveidotājs ), lai to spektrs kļūtu plašāks.... un uzmāktos virsū vēlamai, uztveramai stacijas frekvencei.... un tu brīnies, ko tik sūdīgi transīvers tver....
Kā reģenetīvais rādio uztver SSB?
Lai ar reģenetīvo uztvērēju uztvertu SSB ( vienas sānu joslas modulācija bez nesējfrekvences ) tad reģenetīvo uztvērēju noregulē nedaudz virs pašierosināšanās sliekšņa - ģenerācijas režīmā un pieregulē uztveršanas frekvenci tā lai būtu saprotama, skaidra korespondenta balss. generācijas režīms atjauno nesējfrekvenci SSB signālam... un tālāk tas tiek detektēts kā AM signāls. šādā režīmā arī tver morzes koda signālus ( CW )

----------


## Didzis

Task ka transīveri ir neadekvāti dārgi gan ir taisnība, bet tos jau taisa priekš radioamatieriem un transīveri nav masu produkts. Tautas CB radiostacijas ražo miljoniem un tās salidzinoši maksā kapeikas. Diemžēl tāda nu ir dzīve. Joslu gan transīverim var mainīt un 15kHz jau uz īsajiem viļņiem nemaz nevajag. Tur mūziku raida 6kHz joslā, nemaz nerunājot par balsi, kurai vajag  vēl mazāku joslas platumu. Par SSB demodulēšanu gan interesant, vienīgi tādā težīmā reģeneratīvais uztvērējs jau pārvēršas par raidītāju un pats rada traucējumus. Vispār interesanta lieta tādi uztvērēji, bet parastam cilvēkam gan grūti ar tādu darboties. Kā Tu Ingus uz īsajiem viļņiem tiec galā ar nepārtraukto signāla līmeņa maiņu, jo reģeneratīvajam uztvērējam nav automātiskā līmeņa regulātora. Kādreiz, kad es niekojos ar lampu uztvērēju, ik pa brīdim bija kautkas jāpieregulē, jo vakara laikā eiropas stacijas palika pakāpeniski arvien spēcīgākas. Tas gan bija uz vidējiem viļņiem. Uz īsajiem viļņiem signāls staigā nepārtraukti.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Task ka transīveri ir neadekvāti dārgi gan ir taisnība, bet tos jau taisa priekš radioamatieriem un transīveri nav masu produkts. Tautas CB radiostacijas ražo miljoniem un tās salidzinoši maksā kapeikas. Diemžēl tāda nu ir dzīve. Joslu gan transīverim var mainīt un 15kHz jau uz īsajiem viļņiem nemaz nevajag. Tur mūziku raida 6kHz joslā, nemaz nerunājot par balsi, kurai vajag  vēl mazāku joslas platumu. Par SSB demodulēšanu gan interesant, vienīgi tādā težīmā reģeneratīvais uztvērējs jau pārvēršas par raidītāju un pats rada traucējumus. Vispār interesanta lieta tādi uztvērēji, bet parastam cilvēkam gan grūti ar tādu darboties. Kā Tu Ingus uz īsajiem viļņiem tiec galā ar nepārtraukto signāla līmeņa maiņu, jo reģeneratīvajam uztvērējam nav automātiskā līmeņa regulātora. Kādreiz, kad es niekojos ar lampu uztvērēju, ik pa brīdim bija kautkas jāpieregulē, jo vakara laikā eiropas stacijas palika pakāpeniski arvien spēcīgākas. Tas gan bija uz vidējiem viļņiem. Uz īsajiem viļņiem signāls staigā nepārtraukti.


 Jaa tas tiesa, ka manam reģenetīvajam nav APR, ko grasos tuvākā nākotnē pierīkot. Jāsaka gan, ka daudzas stacijas strādā ar stabilu signāla līmeni, un fedings ir maz novērojams, lai gan izteikts fedings rada ievērojamu uztveramā signāla izmaiņas... pat signāls brīžiem pazūd... un pēc tam uzpeld.
Lai Reģenetīvais uztvērējs neradītu ēterā traucējumus, tas ir samontēts metāla korpusā ( ekranēšana un nodrošināšanās pret traucējumiem ), un tam ir arī augstfrekvences priekšpastiprinātājs, kas atdala antenu no svārstību kontūra, pie tam uzlabo uztvērēja jutibu. Antenas signālu var regulēt ar potenciometru antenas ķēdē ( manuālā "APR" )

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Starp citu civilās AM īsviļņu stacijas ēterā reida 10kHz platu joslu, pie 15kHz atsevišķas stacijas ir vēlams klausīties, jo tad ir vis mazākie lineārie kropļojumi ( visas skaņas frekvences pastiprina vienādi ) , bet klaudoties stacijas, kam atrodās blakus stacijas, ieteicams joslu samazināt līdz 10 - 8 kHz, jo blakus esošās stacijas rada interferences traucējumus ( patstācīgu pīkstienu fonā )... un pat "lien" virsū vēlamajai stacijai...
SSB lieto 3,5 kHz platu audiojoslu, bet CW 500 - 1000 Hz ( ja nemaldos )

----------


## konis22

Njā!!!!Intresabntas lietas te stāstat!!!
Gribēju tikai pateikt ka SSB uztvērējos starpfrekvences filtrs optimizēts lai laistu cauri 2.4khz tas nozīmē ka augstākā frekvence ar kuru modulēs būs 1.2khz un SW (īsviļņu)diapazonā katras radiostacijas atļautais joslas platums ir 9khz atkal max modulācijas frekvence ir 4.5khz un viena otrai mācas virsū tikai tāpēc ka pietrūks uz šīs mazās bumbas frekveču joslu(kanāli)tapēc dažās valstīs piešķir vienādas frekvences!!!
Ak jā transīvru shēmas pētot iesaku ievērtēt jums iejas ķēdes un filtru kontūrus!!!Tad viss būs skaidrs par to kas notiek pie attiecīgā diapazona!!!Ir arī taisnība par tām lietām ar inpulsa blokiem!!!Sity massā kad tie zāģē cauri visam īsviļņu diapazonam.
Pats arī esmu konstruējis uz lampām uz traņiem reģeneratīvos uztvērējus tākā tiktiešām var dzirdēt praktiski visas modulācijas un saprast!!!Ak vā gribu vēl ieteikt ja jums ir mājā īsviļņu uztvērējs un ģenerators tad pamēģinat 7 mhz paklaus'ities!!!Ja dzirdat ssb tad ieslēdzat ģeneratoru un griežat tā frekvenvi arī ap 7mhz pie noteiktas frekvēņču starpības varēs saprast visu ko runā ssb.pats esmu testējis ar diviem uztvērējiem!!!Elementāri!!
Jā cik zinu tad parasti transīveros ir divas starpfrekvences pakāpes.
21.4mhz un tad pāriet uz 455khz.Neko nēsmu dzirdējis par trijām jo tāda lieta tikai sarežģī transīveru!!!!!Tas reāli nav vajadzīgs!
Starpcitu 21.4 izmanto tapēc ka tie ir standarta filtri un ja strādā augrtās frekvencēs tad lai gheterodīns netraucētu citas blakus frekvences!
Cik atceros tad CW pietiek ar ikhz filtriem.

----------


## Didzis

Ingus, kā Tu domā uztaisīt automātisko līmeņa regulātoru? Ar vienu priekšpastiprinātāja kaskādi tā kā par maz lai sāktu strādāt tā padarīšana, bet vairāk kaskādes priekš reģeneratīvā nav vajadzīgas.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Ingus, kā Tu domā uztaisīt automātisko līmeņa regulātoru? Ar vienu priekšpastiprinātāja kaskādi tā kā par maz lai sāktu strādāt tā padarīšana, bet vairāk kaskādes priekš reģeneratīvā nav vajadzīgas.


 APR domāju izveidot ar lauktranzistoru antenas ķēdē - tā pretestība palielinās, ja pievada negatīvu aizvara spriegumu.... reģenetīvajam rādio būs dalīta shēma - reģenetīvais augstfrekvences pastiprinātājs un diodes detektors ar operācījpastiprinātāju "lineārās diodes shēma", pēc tam būs audiopastiprinātājs uz OP, kura negatīvo līdzsprieguma komponenti izmantos APR ( pēc filtrācījas ), vel var ieslēgt ķēdē noskaņojuma indikatoru precīzai noskaņošanai ( mikroampermetrs )

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Njā!!!!Intresabntas lietas te stāstat!!!
> Gribēju tikai pateikt ka SSB uztvērējos starpfrekvences filtrs optimizēts lai laistu cauri 2.4khz tas nozīmē ka augstākā frekvence ar kuru modulēs būs 1.2khz un SW (īsviļņu)diapazonā katras radiostacijas atļautais joslas platums ir 9khz atkal max modulācijas frekvence ir 4.5khz un viena otrai mācas virsū tikai tāpēc ka pietrūks uz šīs mazās bumbas frekveču joslu(kanāli)tapēc dažās valstīs piešķir vienādas frekvences!!!
> Ak jā transīvru shēmas pētot iesaku ievērtēt jums iejas ķēdes un filtru kontūrus!!!Tad viss būs skaidrs par to kas notiek pie attiecīgā diapazona!!!Ir arī taisnība par tām lietām ar inpulsa blokiem!!!Sity massā kad tie zāģē cauri visam īsviļņu diapazonam.
> Pats arī esmu konstruējis uz lampām uz traņiem reģeneratīvos uztvērējus tākā tiktiešām var dzirdēt praktiski visas modulācijas un saprast!!!Ak vā gribu vēl ieteikt ja jums ir mājā īsviļņu uztvērējs un ģenerators tad pamēģinat 7 mhz paklaus'ities!!!Ja dzirdat ssb tad ieslēdzat ģeneratoru un griežat tā frekvenvi arī ap 7mhz pie noteiktas frekvēņču starpības varēs saprast visu ko runā ssb.pats esmu testējis ar diviem uztvērējiem!!!Elementāri!!
> Jā cik zinu tad parasti transīveros ir divas starpfrekvences pakāpes.
> 21.4mhz un tad pāriet uz 455khz.Neko nēsmu dzirdējis par trijām jo tāda lieta tikai sarežģī transīveru!!!!!Tas reāli nav vajadzīgs!
> Starpcitu 21.4 izmanto tapēc ka tie ir standarta filtri un ja strādā augrtās frekvencēs tad lai gheterodīns netraucētu citas blakus frekvences!
> Cik atceros tad CW pietiek ar ikhz filtriem.


 Piedāvāju tev labāku risinājumu Koni22 : tavā rādžinā noteikti ir starpfrekvence ar 465, vai 455kHz vai ne? ja tas tā ir, tad sameklē pēdējo starpfrekvences pastiprinātāju, vai diodes detektoru un tā ieejā pievadi 455, vai 465kHz frekvenci ( no dažiem milivoltiem - 200 mV ), tā kā šī frekvence ir konstanta, tad tev būs ērti uztvert SSB un CW
455, vai 465kHz ģeneratoru var izgatavot no 1 - 2 tranzistoriem un pjezokeramiskā filtra ( tādus kādus lieto starpfrekvences joslu filtros )
Ja tev ir rādžiņš pēc tiešā pastiprinājuma shēmas, tad vari detektora diodes vietā ievietot balansa frekveņču pārveidotāju, un izmantot jau minēto 3.... 7Mhz ģeneratoru.... radžiņa antenas ieejas filtru vari aizstāt ar platjoslas filtru ( 0,03 - 30 Mhz ), ti nebūs jāpārskaņo.... ti stacijas meklēsi ar frekveņču ģeneratoru.... ( superheterodīna rādio ar "nulles" starpfrekvenci (jeb zemfrekvenci ))

----------


## Didzis

Ingus, tas, ka uz lauktranzistora var uztaisīt vājinātāju, ir skaidrs, cita lieta, kur ņemt signālu vājinātāja darbināšanai. Tavs variants iznāks baigi sarežģīts un sāk zust reģenerātīvā uztvērēja vienkāršība. Pie vājākām stacijām diez vai diodes detektos spēs darboties bez priekšpastiprinātāja.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Ingus, tas, ka uz lauktranzistora var uztaisīt vājinātāju, ir skaidrs, cita lieta, kur ņemt signālu vājinātāja darbināšanai. Tavs variants iznāks baigi sarežģīts un sāk zust reģenerātīvā uztvērēja vienkāršība. Pie vājākām stacijām diez vai diodes detektos spēs darboties bez priekšpastiprinātāja.


 Didzi, nav tik traki... reģenetīvais augstfrekvences pastiprinātājs jau vien dos ievārojamu signāla pastiprinājumu ( līdz pat 3000 ) Diodes detektors nedarbojas pie vājiem signāliem, bet ja diodi pieslēdz operācijpastiprinātāja izejā, un aiz diodes uz OP izveido savienojumu ( negatīvu atgr. saiti ) uz OP - ieeju ( inversējošā ieeja ) tad "diodes detektors" detektēs pat mikrovoltus, bez kropļojumiem , būtībā tas ir kaut kas līdzīgs sprieguma atkārtotājam. Tā kā detektētais signāls satur līdzstrāvas un ZF komponenti, tad to visu kopā pastiprinās nākamā OP pakāpe Ku ~ 100. ZF signālu nodalīs ar kondensatoru un pievadīs nākamajai ZF pastiprinātājpakāpei, bet DC komponenti pievadīs caur filtru minētajam lauktranzistoram....

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Ja kādam interesē, tad te būs shēmiņas dažādas, ko esmu sameistarojis ( reģenetīvie rādio )
http://foto.inbox.lv/ninni/shemas-circuits

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Jautājums zinātājiem... vai jums ir kādas praktiskas reģenetīvā radiouztvērēja shēmas tieši uz ultrīsviļņiem?
 ( iesākumam derētu no 25 - 200 MHz )
Internetā ir maz variantu un tur ir pārsvarā superreģenetīvie uztvērēji....
Bet superreģenetīvais ģenerē trokšņus, kad eterā nav, vai ir vājš signāls...

----------


## Raimonds1

Droši vien, kad tās frekvences un kontūru atbilstību jauc tāda banāla lieta, kā siltums. Detaļa- kondensators, spole drusku uzsilst un parametrs mainās. Un vēl taču ir tāda lieta, kā gaisa mitrums un līdz ar to dielektriskās īpašības. Kastīte, kura ir hermētiska, sapūsts argons un ielikts termostats, kas uztur vienmērīgu + 50 celsija varētu būt risinājums Tas tā, teorētiski.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Droši vien, kad tās frekvences un kontūru atbilstību jauc tāda banāla lieta, kā siltums. Detaļa- kondensators, spole drusku uzsilst un parametrs mainās. Un vēl taču ir tāda lieta, kā gaisa mitrums un līdz ar to dielektriskās īpašības. Kastīte, kura ir hermētiska, sapūsts argons un ielikts termostats, kas uztur vienmērīgu + 50 celsija varētu būt risinājums Tas tā, teorētiski.


 .... tik traki jau nu nav - istabā temperatūra ir nemainīga... un kontūrs strādās stabili...
Netaisos tak lampas lietot, bet izolēto aizvaru tranzistoru ( dual gate mosfet )
Bez tam ierīce atradīsies metāla korpusā...

----------


## Raimonds1

Par to, ka vakarā stacijas paliek spēcgākas - vai tas nav atmosfēras fenomens?
 Man bija uztaisīta speciāli TV5 uztveršanai antena 100 km no Rīgas ( paredzēts to uztvert 70km) Tad lūk - pēc signāla kvalitātes varēju spriest par laika apstākļiem, ja bija migla vai slapjš sniegs vai pēc lietus karsēja saule, tad uz ekrāna varēja visādus traucējumus novērot.

----------


## Didzis

Vidējos radioviļņos darbojas nedaudz citi dabas likumi nekā ultraīsajos viļņos, kur raida TV5 Rīgā. Ultraīsie viļņi parastos laika apstākļos izplatās tikai tiešajā redzamībā. Kad notiek laika maiņas, gaisā veidojas gaisa slāņi ar dažādu mitrumu un temperatūru. Gadās, ka no šo slāņu saskares vietas atstarojas UIV. Tādās reizēs ir iespējams redzēt TV programas no raidītājiem, kuri atrodas ļoti tālu. TV5 Rīgā raida ar ļoti mazas jaudas raidītāju 7 TV kanālā, tādēļ šo signālu daudz ātrāk sāk traucet citi tālie raidītāji. Tas tiesa, ka pēc vāju un tālu TV raidītāju signāla ir iespējams prognozēt laika apstākļus. Kādreiz krievu laikos ķert tālās TV stacijas bija vienīgā iespēja redzēt caur "dzelzs priekškaru".  Tais laikos es cītīgi sekoju barometra rādijumiem un laika prognozēm, lai paredzētu signāla izplatīšanos. Savukārt redzot tālās stacijas varēja paredzēt laika maiņu.
Isajos viļņos viļņu izplatīšanās ir atkarīga no jonosfēras stāvokļa. Savukārt jonosfēra ir atkarīga no saules. Vakarā, kad saule norietējusi, izmainās jonosfēras atstarošanas spējas un vairākos diapazonos uzlabojas uztveršanas apstākļi. Ultra īsos viļņus jonosfēra neatstaro.

----------


## konis22

Vislielākais naidnieks uz garajiem villnniem un iisvillniem ir muusu pashu sauliite!!!!Daudzos citos diapazonos arii taapat.Tad kad taalu izolataas radiovillnni es parasti saku ka sauliite atkal aardas...  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

aicinu rezonanses un kontūru skaņošanas specus uz tēmu - ferīta trafs rezonansē - invertora metināmie. Perspektīva nozare.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Reģenetīvais rādio, video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fmVC6HqEWYY

----------


## Raimonds1

Man bija TV5 100km no Rīgas ar rāmja antenu, pēc attēla varēja pateikt, vai ir migla vai nav, attēls varēja mainītie no slikta uz vidēji labu  :: 
Acīmredzot tam signala līmenim sasniedzot kaut kādu lielumu, tā uztveršana sak stipri variēt atkarībā no laika apstākļiem.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Sveiki, te es uzņēmu savu video, kā jādarbojas ar reģenetīvo radiouztvērēju  :: 
http://foto.inbox.lv/ninni/salodetie-br ... 0-0797.mov
Mūzons jau labais...  :: 
Biški pa tumšu, bet "sveču gaisma piedod retro garšu..."

----------


## Didzis

Nu Tev tā bilde riktīgi tumša, tā ka neko īpaši saprast nevar. Jāpaskatās mājās ar citu monitoru, bet darbā neko neredz.

----------


## karloslv

Tiešām, vairāk neko par baltiem vadiem tur redzēt nevar.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Nu Tev tā bilde riktīgi tumša, tā ka neko īpaši saprast nevar. Jāpaskatās mājās ar citu monitoru, bet darbā neko neredz.


 Ievietoju tur pat galerijā nākamo video, arī patumšs, bet biški labāks... šoreiz uztvērēju novietoju zem lampas..., nākošnedēļ būs jāuzfilmē jauns video... spilgtā gaismā, tā lai redz, kas tas par "krāmu" uz reģipša plāksnes tur skan  ::

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Latvijas radioamatieri uz 80 m diapazonu...  :: 
http://foto.inbox.lv/ninni/salodetie-br ... 0-2106.mov
Uztveršana izdarīta ar reģenetīvo rādio.

----------

